# Loco Problems



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a Digitrax DCS 51 and am driving Hornby Locos with Hornby decoders. I have had no problems once the bus wiring and turnout wiring was finally completed but just lately several of my locos are stopping and/or running with hesitations with the throttle set. The locos will either start moving again by themselves or with a slight bump to the throttle. These problems seem to occur randomly and are not occurring at turnouts. I noticed that TCS is offering decoders designed to hold up through DCC outages but I'm not really sure what's going on and not ready to pony up for new decoders and the inevitable issues of reinstalling them in my locos. Any thoughts or solutions greatly appreciated...


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Do you "dispatch" your locos once you're finished running them?Removing them from the track without erasing it from the DCS51's memory isn't enough and may cause conflicts on future uses.Stored datas may interfere with your throttle inputs.

I'm not saying it is your problem but may well be.Your DCS51 instruction booklets has the instructions on how to dispatch locos and also on how to erase your command station's memory so you can restart "clean".


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sound to me like you need to do a compleate track and engine cleaning.
I think you might be just randomly loseing power to the engines and they are resetting their run.


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have that same problem my tracks are clean and so are wheels. sometimes it wont do it for a few hours sometimes it happens every time it comes around the loop.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Model railroad gremlins???I've had a similar problem with a brand new Kato a little while ago.Ran great a little while with a Tsunami then started acting up...cleaned tracks a few times,removed decoder to run draw tests again,got Tsunami checked,nothing showing.Runs great since with a TCS decoder but is allergic to Tsunami...gremlins...that must be it......


----------



## wc3026 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thats gotta be it Jake LOL


----------



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been leaving them on the track as I am still in the process of making sure my locos all operate OK. Today the two I have been having porblems with all seem to run fine arghhh.


----------



## Jake01 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been using a cleaning block for the track and it didn't seem to help but as I noted to brakeman Jake today everything is normal...so far! Any other suggestions for track/wheel cleaning?


----------

